# Help! front suspension noise! (strut problem?)



## cachacopr (Oct 14, 2005)

Good morning All. I have a 2005 Altima 3.5 SE and about a week ago it started making a clunking noise on the right front end. Yesterday it got louder and worse, so I stopped on the way home to check it out. I jacked up the car, it was missing a nut on that side's wheel, so I figured it must have been a loose tire. I removed the tire, looked around the suspension but didn't find anything loose, so I put the tire back in place, but when started driving again, while the noise wasn't so loud or bad, it's still there. I think, as it looks and sounds, like the problem is the strut (shot? worn?). Because it does it a lot when driving over bumps. Has anyone had this experience so early in the car's life? Is this covered by the warranty? Thanks!


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Check out this link-->http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=91192&highlight=STRUT
I did a search and found it for you. There's lots of other resluts that will probably be helpful as well, just search the Altima section for the keywords...


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

oh boy another one ?? anyway take it to the dealer your struts are blown .. i had the same problem on my 2004 and i made them replace both.. at no charge.. well i still had my warranty i dont know bout u..


----------



## rondhol (Nov 23, 2008)

*Front end noise*

Here is the solution link of your problem. It caused by bolts under your cowl close to the suspension towers.

Nissan Enthusiast Forums - Clunking noise from front end 2003 3.5


----------

